# Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor



## BrianDisch (2. Januar 2019)

*Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor*

Guten Tag,
Kann mir jemand erklären was die Angabe bei der Reaktionszeit des Monitors zu bedeuten hat?
AOC C24G1 ab €' '199,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Hat der Monitor nun eine Reaktionszeit von 4ms oder 1ms ich bin ein wenig verwirrt.


Danke im voraus.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor*

4ms GtG und 1ms MPRT.
Die MPRT wird nur durch die Blur Reduction erreicht, gaukelt deinen Augen halt eine bessere Reaktionszeit vor.


----------



## 0ssi (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor*

Im Prinzip sind beide Werte "geschummelt" denn im Auslieferungszustand kommt fast kein Monitor auf die Herstellerangabe. Dazu müsste man erst im Monitor Menü die Pixelbeschleunigung Overdrive voll aufdrehen
um auf TN 1ms und IPS/VA 4ms zu schaffen aber dann gibt es Overshoot in Form von Ghosting also Doppelkonturen. Mit Overdrive auf mittlerer Stufe bzw, ohne Bildfehler sind TN 2ms, IPS 6ms und VA 8ms realistisch.
Mit einer Blur Reduction kann man es deutlich besser aussehen lassen aber nur weil unsere Augen durch das pulsierende LED Backlight getäuscht werden, wegen der schwarzen Zwischenbilder (Black Frame Insertion).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor*

Hab den schon getestet, ich messe im Schnitt 9,2 ms. Hat die üblichen VA-Schwächen mit einigen Ausreißern bis fast 15 ms in dunklen Farben. Gemessen mit mittlerem Overdrive:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor*

So kann man sich ein Produkt schönlügen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brauche erklärung zur Reaktionszeit zu diesen Monitor*

Man muss sich jeden Monitor schön reden, da es den perfekten Monitor einfach nicht gibt.


----------

